# Burstner 747 Owners



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I am not sure if there are any Burstner 747 owners in the forum now, there used to be.

If any one has or did have i have 2 questions (am I allowed 2 in one post?)

Have you ever made up the dining area bed and
what is the power like on slopes etc

Many thanks in advance

Hugh


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've got one. Never made up the bed....

I find it OK. I guess it depends what you expect and weight you're carrying though. I think there's 2 different gearboxes though.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Mick,

The van came with lots of extra wedges and things and for the life of me trying to make a flat bed out of the dining area I find challenged to say the least

2 Gear boxes?

A slow one and a fast one I assume?

H


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Never made up the dining area bed, bits now in the loft,

On hills do you mean -pulling power. I think it is quite good all things concidered. I tow a Smart on a trailer so almost maxed out.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi asgard (everyone)


She is coming up to a Year old, I travel mainly fully loaded but I do find her a drag on slopes and overtaking and therefore I am due to get one of those Smart Boxes at the end of the Month.

It just crossed me that I assume it is not just me and that it is a performance issue because of size of van etc.

Once she gets going on the flat she holds the road wonderfully, in fact on the way down through Spain finding the 55 to 65mph speed meant I had to work hard I took her up to 70 to 75mph and boy, she was great, held the road like clue and did not have to change up and down the box so much.

On the bed thing, now and then we need the dining area if our kids bring their friends and making up the dining area we have still not mastered, its all those cushions

Hugh


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Hi hugh,

I am looking at a smart box as well. It would appear that some insurance companies are a bit less friendly if fitted.

It was also suggested that a performance air filter was a worthwhile investment with the smart box.

Have you had yours checked on a weigh bridge?

got the towbar fitted.

If you want a chat PM me.

Bob


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks asgard, Performance Air Filter?

I shall PM you

Hugh


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Mick Kniplfliper,

I think you mean two different engine sizes, 127bhp or 147bhp, Picking up ours in 4 weeks, and heading to Italy, hopefully it will be able to get over the alps, we went for the 147bhp.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine's a 2002, dunno what engine size. I thought there were 2 different top gear ratios. Mine's quite high and no use under 40mph on the flat


----------

